# Awesome self-published book covers



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Gaaaahhh!

Because I found the lousy book cover thread so negative I made a pinterest thread with the title Awesome self-published book covers and now I can't remember which book covers I found so awesome. Except one.

So post your nominations (with image and link) here and I'll pin the awesome ones.

Don't nominate your own books.

http://pinterest.com/mikandra/awesome-self-published-book-covers/


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you mean covers of awesome self-published books or awesome covers of self-published books?


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Or do you mean "covers" of awesome self-published books? *motions to guitar sitting beside me* Don't tempt me. I'll do it!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a GREAT idea.  
But now, of course, I can no longer remember the ones I liked!  I'll have to go look for them.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It was meant to be an antithesis to the tumbl blog where the book designer pisses on covers he hates.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> It was meant to be an antithesis to the tumbl blog where the book designer pisses on covers he hates.


Yes, I saw that. Did leave a bad taste in my mouth too.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> It was meant to be an antithesis to the tumbl blog where the book designer pisses on covers he hates.


Yes, I've been on KB all day, so I got that. ;-) Was just giving you a hard time!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Hrm, they're not all self published, but I've got a Cover Love board going on pinterest as well that does have a number of self published covers on it. You'll probably recognise them from here when you see them- http://pinterest.com/selinafenech/cover-love/


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Love that cover for _Touched_


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, Patty - should have made clear I was replying to Selina. It's one of the covers on her link.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, I prefer to keep this G-rated.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I wanted to pin one of your covers, but there are no links attached.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

what a nice lil spark of positivity. I have one problem: I love them all and now have to go click 'like' or comment on em. wow. great work putting these all together. would love to know the designers for these.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Beware because I scavenge your signature!

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

(Whut? No devil smiley on this board?)


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> David's awesome Rakshasa serial covers. Most definitely.


Awwwww.  Thank you. 

I'll admit that I bought Raquel Lyon's Foxblood books just for the cover. Wow. So I'll nominate that one!

Edit: And it's right here: http://www.amazon.com/Foxblood-Brush-Moon-ebook/dp/B004E3XI08/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358081000&sr=1-1&keywords=foxblood


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you tend to like the covers of the genres you read, so I'm not sure I could judge whether covers of the other genres are good, or not. But I suppose you can like them even if they are not considered to be 'good' covers by those in the graphic design and cover industry  .


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Not really. A lot of these are urban fantasy/paranormal, which I don't read.

Actually the genre I read most is not even represented here. I'm going purely by pretty pictures and yet of course this will be biased.

I'll list non-fiction covers, too.

(I read mostly hard SF)


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Kay Bratt's cover for Chasing China grabs my eyes whenever it is on the page. I love it.


----------



## Satchya (Sep 5, 2012)

I _adore_ Courtney Milan's covers. I'm typing on my tiny little phone screen, so I don't have links. I still haven't figured out how to cut and paste on this thing either. 

I also like Deb Geary's Modern Witch series covers (with the witch silhouette against the moon). The are a good example of breaking most rules for chick-lit/paranormal/romance covers, AND they are very simple, and yet they work really well in my opinion. I think it has to do with the fact that they really represent what is inside. The series defies easy categorization, and the books are also very innocent, so the simple, non threatening, barely sexual covers work well.

Those are just a couple off the top of my head where the authors have also done a fantastic job across multiple books to "brand" them as belonging to a specific author.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's a couple I like:

Thriller:
http://www.amazon.com/Mindfront-ebook/dp/B009DM8UJE/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

Fantasy:
http://www.amazon.com/Gift-Destroyer-Hunter-Dark-ebook/dp/B0063UB58W/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Can I play?

Some of my faves:

      

Hmmm... I guess I like the "simpler" designs with not too much going on... LOL


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

David Scroggins said:


> Or do you mean "covers" of awesome self-published books? *motions to guitar sitting beside me* Don't tempt me. I'll do it!


ROFL!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

CandyTX said:


> Can I play?
> 
> Some of my faves:
> 
> ...


Ooh I was going to pick Initiation too. Any by Najla Qamber (but then I may be biased - she designed mine).

I also like: http://www.goodreads.com/book/photo/13484401-the-changelings


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I love Masha du Toit's artistic covers, especially this one:










http://www.amazon.com/Strange-Neighbours-ebook/dp/B005C41FRG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358087279&sr=1-1&keywords=strange+neighbours

And Toni Dwiggins:










http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Forensic-Geology-Series-ebook/dp/B006XJ5NC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358087224&sr=1-1&keywords=volcano+watch


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I think S.M. Reine's covers are made of pure awesome:

http://www.amazon.com/SM-Reine/e/B004Y577GM/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1358086476&sr=1-2-ent

She made a cover for my upcoming book, and I can hardly wait to reveal it.

I also really like several of Dalya's covers, like the first Spiritdell book cover:

http://www.amazon.com/Spiritdell-Book-Zan-Austin-ebook/dp/B0071C3VZ6/ref=la_B005EIH0QU_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1358086549&sr=1-3

and Personal Assistant Jane is awesome too:

http://www.amazon.com/Personal-Assistant-Jane-ebook/dp/B00AB2SY64/ref=la_B005EIH0QU_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1358086549&sr=1-7

Another shout out goes to Christine Pope, who has several very lovely covers, like the one for Dragon Rose, amongst others:

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Tales-Latter-Kingdoms-ebook/dp/B00A81XPX0/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358086640&sr=1-3&keywords=christine+pope

I'm sure I'll be back with more later. I've seen some seriously gorgeous indie cover art.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

This has been one of my favorite KB covers since joining this site: 








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GVZF98/?tag=kbpst-20

This is another great cover:








http://www.amazon.com/The-Summer-Lost-Alice-ebook/dp/B009AHRWQE/?tag=vglnk-c1533-20

And this one:








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007R6PPZA/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

And I really like this cover for Dalya's book: 









And the new cover is great too: 








http://www.amazon.com/Spiritdell-Book-Power-Swarm-ebook/dp/B007N9RGTE/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358090635&sr=1-8


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004A14RI6/ref=la_B004QET41M_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1358092150&sr=1-6

Some of my favorites!

http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Celestra-Book-4-ebook/dp/B005NIOT5G/ref=la_B004VHVAFW_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1358092357&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.com/Anew-Archers-Avalon-Book-ebook/dp/B00A33SHYU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_27

http://www.amazon.com/Flutter-The-Discover-Series-ebook/dp/B009YIZR2K/ref=pd_sim_kstore_15

http://www.amazon.com/Ember-Death-Collectors-Book-ebook/dp/B0093DI6UQ/ref=pd_sim_kstore_49

http://www.amazon.com/The-Coincidence-Callie-Kayden-ebook/dp/B00ANDLC6K/ref=pd_sim_kstore_7

http://www.amazon.com/The-Edge-of-Never-ebook/dp/B00A7EPCY8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

The Indelibles are like a smorgasboard of gorgeous covers. Will go add some on!


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything from Andrea San Thomas. Whenever I see her sign in a thread..well, let's just say they're nice little pick-me ups.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the covers of the Lei Texeira crime series (great novels as well)


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Monique Martin's covers? I've envied them from the first time I saw them--they always catch me whenever she posts  I love them all, but here's the first:


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

NathanWrann said:


> This has been one of my favorite KB covers since joining this site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that. I was trying to find that one.

Always liked that cover.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

DDark said:


> These are some that I like and by no means, all. Sorry I don't have the image links
> 
> Elle casey has one with a violinist I really like
> "On dublin street" - samantha young (original version, not publishers redo)
> ...


Awh, thank you!!!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Patty, I think this is such a lovely thing to do after the bad taste left by that horrible public mocking site. And how shocked, humbled and happy was I to find my very own _The End of the World_ cover up there! And to be in such great company!

Seriously, that just completely made my day!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I love pretty much any cover by Dara England, both for her own books and ones she designed for clients. Her covers for the American Heiress Mystery series in particular are stunning.

I also love the classy simplicity of Courtney Milan's covers.

Caitie Quinn's THE LAST SINGLE GIRL has a very eye-catching cover. Love all those little black dresses.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

AnitaDobs said:


> I'll second that. I was trying to find that one.
> 
> Always liked that cover.


Aw, thanks to both of you. 

I'm crazy in love with this cover from one of Dalglish's books:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Broken-Pieces-Paladins-ebook/dp/B008ZUWMQC/


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are a few of nominations from me! All of these are recent purchases I snagged just because the covers grabbed me.









Red Lory by Dave Newell









Ramblefoot by Ken Kaufman









Unicorn Western by Johnny B. Truant and Sean Platt


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I love beautiful Disaster

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1476712042


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I admire the cover on Andrew Biss' book One Eyed Guru. Love it because it doesn't show _one_ eye.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/B0055I1N08/ref=sib_dp_kd#reader-link

Of course, there are many, many more...


----------



## Jennah Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

I love this cover


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Jennah Scott said:


> I love this cover


Well, it did the job. Got me to read the product description, which got me to add the book to my cart. Just awaiting my paycheck before I can splurge on all these great new books.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There are so many!  I can't say for sure that all are self-published, but here are just _a few_ of the covers I've admired in KB signatures that haven't already been mentioned:


 


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

I was actually thinking of starting a similar thread. Lately I've been blow away with the fantastic covers that so many of you are coming up with. Truly every signature is a feast for the eyes! I have so many favorites that I can't even begin to point them out, but I do agree with all of the other choices. So glad to see that self-publishers are investing so much in their covers. Kudos to everyone!


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

Yes out of those on that page I really like these ones.

Kay Bratt's Chasing China
Robert J Crane's Defender
Anna's Dollhouse
Leight Grayson's Best Served Cold


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

HAGrant said:


> I love Masha du Toit's artistic covers, especially this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just have to add that the illustrations inside Masha's books are amazing! She's a very gifted artist.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's the cover for Allen Peppitt's awesome new book.










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ibeVw2bFbpI/UPKVk-D7NyI/AAAAAAAAAec/ppAFUyJiwL0/s1600/COVER+FINAL+ABS.jpg

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AJIWRZY


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Everything from Andrea San Thomas. Whenever I see her sign in a thread..well, let's just say they're nice little pick-me ups.


Thanks! Just for you...


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

EC Sheedy said:


> I admire the cover on Andrew Biss' book One Eyed Guru. Love it because it doesn't show _one_ eye.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/B0055I1N08/ref=sib_dp_kd#reader-link
> 
> Of course, there are many, many more...


Well, shucks, EC! Thank you SO much!!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are lovely covers!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to agree about Andrew Biss's covers. They're among the first covers that caught my eye when I started lurking on KB, and they're still lovely.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Four words:

*Pink Snowbunnies in Hell*.

That is all.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

David Adams said:


> Awwwww.  Thank you.
> 
> I'll admit that I bought Raquel Lyon's Foxblood books just for the cover. Wow. So I'll nominate that one!
> 
> Edit: And it's right here: http://www.amazon.com/Foxblood-Brush-Moon-ebook/dp/B004E3XI08/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358081000&sr=1-1&keywords=foxblood


WOW, thanks David. I'm totally in shock!  Does this mean I should cancel the new covers I've commissioned, then? 

Personally, I'm in awe of all the wonderful covers everyone has. I would struggle to narrow it down to only a couple.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry, but our feeble efforts are but a pale imitation of what a professional cover should look like.

This is the stunning cover by a _real_ publisher, a guardian of good taste and culture who knows what readers want and who respects them. This little jewel can be yours for under $10.00. (I wouldn't be surprised that the editing is impeccable as well)










*sigh*

How dare we ask $1.99 for our books with those amateurish covers?


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

smreine said:


> I have to agree about Andrew Biss's covers. They're among the first covers that caught my eye when I started lurking on KB, and they're still lovely.


Well, just when I thought this day couldn't get any better! And coming from you, smreine, that means a whole lot! Thank you so much!

*walks away whistling*


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, wow. There are so many covers I love around here it'd take me forever to list them all. (And thanks, btw, to everyone who mentioned my covers!) Here are just a few of my faves. Forgive all the space this post is going to take up.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Satchya said:


> I _adore_ I still haven't figured out how to cut and paste on this thing either.


Long pressing on text usually brings that up for you.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

C.C. Kelly said:


> One of my all time favorites


Mine too! 

I'll post some of my favs (that haven't already been mentioned here) when I'm feeling a bit better. Got the flu and my brain is like glue. 

Rue


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

ruecole said:


> I'll post some of my favs (that haven't already been mentioned here) when I'm feeling a bit better. Got the flu and my brain is like glue.


Ugh, the flu sucks.  Get well soon.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Dara. 

Rue


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

How delicious!

I love Pinterest so bad, and a collection of excellent book covers? *Watches as her productivity for the day disappears*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Dara, I'm really happy to hear that you like T-Grief's cover, but for full disclosure it isn't self-pub. It's indie pubbed, though, if that helps


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Of Masha's covers, I love this one:



It's just beautiful. I adore that illustration.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for including one of mine in your choices, Dara. It did win a book cover contest.

Here's a suggestion, too: Peruse some of the threads on here with lots of pages to them. You will see a whole lot of covers you may want to include. Not everyone on here has made close friends so they may not be thought of. IF you see their covers, though, you may love them.  Just a thought.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Dara, I'm really happy to hear that you like T-Grief's cover, but for full disclosure it isn't self-pub. It's indie pubbed, though, if that helps


Oops, I forgot about that. Either way though, I really like that pair of covers. 



Caddy said:


> Thank you for including one of mine in your choices, Dara. It did win a book cover contest.


You're welcome, Caddy. I had a hard time choosing between Gastien and Giselle as my favorite of yours, so tossed a coin. LOL I like the continuity of your covers and the way you've stuck with the yellow theme.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Oops, I forgot about that. Either way though, I really like that pair of covers.


Thanks! I'm so happy with them and I'm looking forward to #3 later this year. Will she be stuck in her hand-me-down chainmail or will some dashing man replace her lost armour


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know how to link to them, but I'd like to nominate Cherise Kelly's Dog Aliens: Raffles Name, and Nicholas Lamar Soutter's The Water Thief.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

What a great idea!

My favorites are covers from: Andrew Biss, SMReine, and DannikaDark.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd also like to point out this cover. BOOM.



Flipping. Awesome.

I agree with all the other covers on this thread, by the way. There's a lot of lovely cover art on KB. I'd just post Dara's entire signature line for example, but I'm lazy.

*ETA: *ShortySmalls! You put the old cover for Taking Heart back! I LOVE THAT COVER.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Somebody already posted the link, but I want to agree, Beautiful Disaster is an awesome cover.


----------



## Joseph Edward Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

I like the one with the mirror, that is a really nice cover. They all are really good - but that one seems to really invite that kind of faraway world that I like to feel in story. 

But what a great idea - celebrating great covers!

Joe


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of favourites I haven't seen mentioned yet:

           

I also love Dalya's original cover for Poke/Zan as well as her chick lit style cover for Practice Cake.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Dang! I need to repin some of these to my Pinterest board.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are some more I just spotted in people's sigs and forgot the first time around:


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I love Caddy's Gastien series.


THANK YOU! That means a lot to me.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

smreine said:


> I'd also like to point out this cover. BOOM.
> 
> 
> 
> Flipping. Awesome.


Yay, I'm glad you like this one! It was done by a very talented artist, and I was thrilled when I got my first look at it. It really matches the mood of the book perfectly.

I have to second the Three Girls cover. And Dannika's covers. Every time I see one of her posts, I ogle the book covers in her signature line.

So, so many beautiful covers.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Loads of cool links here. I pinned some more. Will keep adding links.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Somebody already posted the link, but I want to agree, Beautiful Disaster is an awesome cover.


I'm pretty sure that this cover for Beautiful Disaster (which is awesome) was made by Simon & Schuster since they publish it now.








http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Disaster-ebook/dp/B008JMKN4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358138863&sr=8-1&keywords=beautiful+disaster

But the original cover was self pubbed:


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I have to agree that all of Andrew Biss' covers are truly inspired, and I love Dannika Darks' especially Sterling. I think Monique Martin hit the nail on the head with her Out of Time series covers, too.

There are about fifty other covers I really like (I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings as I think most of the covers here in the Writers' Cafe are good), but these three are just off the top of my head. I also like Steeplechases' horse racing covers, too.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Just since I'm seeing Nathan here, I loved your old covers with the Banksy-style graffiti for _Dark Matter Heart_.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Just since I'm seeing Nathan here, I loved your old covers with the Banksy-style graffiti for _Dark Matter Heart_.


Me too! Those were so gorgeous.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

smreine said:


> *ETA: *ShortySmalls! You put the old cover for Taking Heart back! I LOVE THAT COVER.


Thanks! I loved it too, so I brought it back!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Wilette, I love that cover, too. Even if it does look MG to me. 

Here are a few covers I really like that I don't think have been mentioned (and I'm pretty sure they're all self-pubbed):
























If I think of any more, I'll post them. 

Rue


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. The cover mockery blog was in bad taste, and I say this as someone who appreciates well-deserved mockery. Showing up some the success stories of indie covers is worth doing, especially since most sites I've seen praising great covers are looking at mostly traditional publishing.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, for something different, I went through a few listings and pinned some covers I like from authors who are not on the Kindleboards, because, y'know, the same stuff gets recycled again and again.

There are many awesome covers on the boards, but what about the ones out there in the wild?


----------



## matthewturner (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet idea, and there are some cool covers on there. I especially like 'Chasing China' by Kay Bratt. that's a very compelling cover

Matthew


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Wilette! The true Taking Heart is back!    Hazzah!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

So, it's is important that if you really like a cover, tell the author (so that he/she doesn't change it for something less awesome).

Also, if you want me to lin it, could you include a link please. Yes, I could search, but I'm lazy


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Cora. 

There are so many great covers out there. I've already seen a lot of my favourite designs mentioned in this thread. Here are two that I didn't spot picture links to though:


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

woot. I see Formed of clay on the Pinterest thread, which I can't say deserves to be in such awesome company, but thanks so much anyway.

I always loved The color of heaven. I think it's self pubbed, but not sure
http://www.amazon.ca/The-Color-Heaven-E-Mitchell/dp/0986842222/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358162395&sr=1-2

and The Animal cover always catches my eye when I see it, Scarlett.

And Painting Naked? wow. Love it.

All of these are so stunning. Makes a gal wanna tweak again.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Colour of Heaven has a publisher listed.

Also WTF?? Amazon now decides that I'm in Canada? WTF is it with the Canadian dollars. Seriously?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Has anyone nominated this, yet? So different from what you usually see, yet it couldn't be better:


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Annette_g said:


> Here's a couple I like:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for mentioning mine  Can't take too much credit as Michael Gauss did the hard work.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

So many fantastic covers on this thread.  And thanks for the kind words  
I'm about to start doing the illustrations for my latest book so its a great motivation.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone must've mentioned Thea's:

  

I'm in love with these. So classy.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

And this one that humblenations made for rubyscribe:


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> And this one that humblenations made for rubyscribe:


That IS a nice one. I've got a weakness for images of eyes. If I'm trying out a new drawing software, or a new kind of pen I always draw an eye. Or a cat


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Has anyone nominated this, yet? So different from what you usually see, yet it couldn't be better:


D'awww, thanks. It's a... somewhat different... cover for a... somewhat different... book.

P.J. Jones used to post here, way back when, and I fondly recall the various covers for her _Romance Novel_:



An alternative cover featured an overweight shirtless guy in a kilt, but I like the weregerbil better.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

So many cool looking covers that my TBR pile is growing and the year has only begun!


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

smreine said:


> Me too! Those were so gorgeous.





CoraBuhlert said:


> Just since I'm seeing Nathan here, I loved your old covers with the Banksy-style graffiti for _Dark Matter Heart_.


THANKS! I liked them too, unfortunately they didn't sell the book (and the first one was stock art, I was always concerned that the image could start popping up all over the place and actually was used as background art in the movie Friends With Benefits).

Here's what they looked like:


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! Can't let a compliment go by without a thank you, so Wilette, Lisa, and Estelle - my sincerest thanks! Made me a happy fella!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

NathanWrann said:


> THANKS! I liked them too, unfortunately they didn't sell the book (and the first one was stock art, I was always concerned that the image could start popping up all over the place and actually was used as background art in the movie Friends With Benefits).
> 
> Here's what they looked like:


Ahh, I wondered why you changed them. Makes sense, though.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

The Love Bite is one of my favorite book covers...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Love-Bite-ebook/dp/B007881SE4/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358179536&sr=1-2&keywords=the+love+bite


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Here are a few of my favorites from the Magic Appreciation Tour:

    

I would include Nolander, but that one's been done. ;-)

If you get a chance to see a full-size image of the illustration on Brood of Bones, you'll be amazed at the color and detail.

ETA: Thanks for starting this thread, Patty. Regarding the other thread, "Gaaaahhh!" indeed.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, lots of great work in this thread. Thanks to everyone for sharing these.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Scarlett_R said:


> Wilette! The true Taking Heart is back!   Hazzah!


LOL! Thanks, Scarlett!!

I also vote for Scarlett's "The Animal" cover but I'm not sure if it's self-pubbed or not.

And Rue: I know it looks a little young, but ah well, I worked so hard on it! And the new cover (the girl on the bike) did absolutely nothing. So I'm going back with what I love.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

ShortySmalls said:


> And Rue: I know it looks a little young, but ah well, I worked so hard on it! And the new cover (the girl on the bike) did absolutely nothing. So I'm going back with what I love.


If it's getting you sales, that's all that matters. 

Rue


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

So many of my favorites are already listed. And--wow--I'm in awe of Masha's cover skills.

Thanks HAGrant for the mention.

Here's a cover that always catches my eye:


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

T.K. Richardson said:


> The Love Bite is one of my favorite book covers...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Love-Bite-ebook/dp/B007881SE4/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358179536&sr=1-2&keywords=the+love+bite


T.K, thank you so much! ^ = me happy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm interested to know how much input you have with your covers. When you choose someone to do them do you:

1. Tell them what you want, giving specific details?
2. Allow them carte  blanche to do their own thing?
3. Ask them to read the blurb, or the whole book first to get an idea of the story?
4. Ask them for their ideas and then work on it together?
5. none of the above?


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

NathanWrann said:


> THANKS! I liked them too, unfortunately they didn't sell the book (and the first one was stock art, I was always concerned that the image could start popping up all over the place and actually was used as background art in the movie Friends With Benefits).
> 
> Here's what they looked like:


But I like those ones better!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm interested to know how much input you have with your covers. When you choose someone to do them do you:
> 
> 1. Tell them what you want, giving specific details?
> 2. Allow them carte blanche to do their own thing?
> ...


Depends on the designer, but I've done all of the above (except 5). It really depends on the client and the project.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ruecole said:


> Depends on the designer, but I've done all of the above (except 5). It really depends on the client and the project.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rue


So you use different cover designers?


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

This is so much more satisfying than making fun of bad covers. That reminded me of the people of Walmart website which I think is really sad.


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

There are so many great covers around. This one is off the top of my head:










Will be adding more.

Btw, how do you tell on amazon that a book is self published?


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

I've done one through four, as well. Depends on the artist, really. And the book, I guess. Sometimes you have a really clear idea of what you want on the cover, sometimes you don't.










^ How the goat cover came to be, edited for privacy reasons and to remove a spoiler.  The last line is, I dare say, something people who never write about animals don't have to worry about...


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> So you use different cover designers?


No, I've done all of the above when designing covers. Some authors have a very clear idea of what they want. Others haven't a clue and leave it up to me. Some send me stock art. Others expect me to purchase it for them. Sometimes all I need is a blurb and character description. Othertimes, I read the entire book. It really just depends on the project.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ruecole said:


> No, I've done all of the above when designing covers. Some authors have a very clear idea of what they want. Others haven't a clue and leave it up to me. Some send me stock art. Others expect me to purchase it for them. Sometimes all I need is a blurb and character description. Othertimes, I read the entire book. It really just depends on the project.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rue


Thanks. I misread and didn't realise you were a cover designer  It's interesting that writers take such different approaches. Do you have a preference? Do you like to be given carte blanche or do you prefer working with someone who knows what they want - and what happens if you think they are wrong?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

It depends on the book. 

I actually prefer somewhere in the middle. Complete freedom can be challenging, as it's a bit like throwing darts in the dark. You have no idea if the author will like any of your concepts. So I like a little direction. I often ask for examples of book covers the author likes and/or they feel are similar to their own book. I sometimes ask what they DON'T want, too. That can tell you a lot, right there!

On the other hand, if a writer is too particular it can make the job quite difficult, too. There are only so many stock art images out there and some subjects are nearly impossible to find. Plus, while I feel I'm pretty handy with photo manipulation, there's only so much I can do with an image. But I'll always let a client know this up front if I think it will be a difficult job, so they're prepared and not disappointed. And I will turn a job down if I think I can't do it.

Thing is, I don't really care about who's right and who's wrong, I care more about making sure each client gets a cover they love and that will sell their books.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I heard Wallbanger was self published. Am I correct?

http://www.amazon.com/Wallbanger-ebook/dp/B00ADRU4A6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358193582&sr=8-1&keywords=wallbanger


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> There are so many!  I can't say for sure that all are self-published, but here are just _a few_ of the covers I've admired in KB signatures that haven't already been mentioned:
> 
> 
>  


Wow, I'm humbled to be in such company.  Yes, I'm constantly amazed at the imaginativity* of so many covers I see on self-pubbed books.

*I used this word because "imagination" doesn't have quite the same connotation, and I'm too lazy to reconstruct the sentence to use the word "imaginative."


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

George Berger said:


> I've done one through four, as well. Depends on the artist, really. And the book, I guess. Sometimes you have a really clear idea of what you want on the cover, sometimes you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, George, you can't post stuff like this! You're making my George-Berger-crush bigger!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Jena H said:


> Wow, I'm humbled to be in such company.


Well, I _love_ your cover! 

I really like this cover in Rue's signature!


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

George Berger said:


> I've done one through four, as well. Depends on the artist, really. And the book, I guess. Sometimes you have a really clear idea of what you want on the cover, sometimes you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. You kill me.

I agree with those who think this is a much better thread than the negative one. That just left me feeling like crap after reading through it. Too much negativity for my blood. 
And this is the cover I was looking for yesterday to suggest for the Pinterest board, had trouble finding it:


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

I am a sucker for original art so basically anyone who uses it has a good one.   

Dalglish's are probably my favorite overall. His artist is expensive but incredibly bad-ass. I also really like your Galactic Mage covers, John.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm interested to know how much input you have with your covers. When you choose someone to do them do you:
> 
> 1. Tell them what you want, giving specific details?
> 2. Allow them carte blanche to do their own thing?
> ...


Like Rue said, it depends on the designer. I have a standard form I send all my clients, with places for them to fill in character descriptions, settings, whether they'd prefer objects or people on the cover, etc. It's also very helpful if the author sends links to a couple book covers they like, to give an idea of the style they're going for. Authors can be as involved as they want. Some like to select their own images, others leave it up to me.

If an author asks for something I feel looks too crowded, untypical of the genre, or just unappealing, I may suggest other ideas but, at the end of the day, they're the ones paying so they're the boss. Since I do dozens of covers per month, I definitely don't have time to read all the books I design for but I ask the authors to send me a blurb to help me get a feel for the book. Occasionally authors have a vision I don't feel I can accomplish, but that generally becomes clear early in our talks and I suggest other designers that might be a better fit for them.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

_I'm interested to know how much input you have with your covers. _

I'm really fortunate that my cover designer is also my beta reader. He knows the stories and the world better than anyone (except me). I picked out all my pictures, he found others that were similar and designed the layout, got us synced up on the best fonts, played with the pictures to crop them and where needed adjusted color and things on them and I don't even know what all else. When he has one pretty close, he shows it to me, I let him know if there's something that needs adjustment and we go back and forth three or four times and voila!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> It is really difficult to choose my favourites. There are so many amazing covers on KB. A fabulous thread!!


Well, thanks for including one of mine!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

wow. so many amazing covers.  and i was so happy to see hush on the board. i've actually been thinking of redoing that cover, but now i won't.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

Anne Frasier said:


> wow. so many amazing covers. and i was so happy to see hush on the board. i've actually been thinking of redoing that cover, but now i won't.


No, _Hush _has a great cover. I wouldn't change that if I were you.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Caddy said:


> Well, thanks for including one of mine!


Caddy, yours are really good. I've always thought they were a great fit for what you're writing and they look marvelous together.

From the first time I saw these ones, I was in love:

 

Different authors, but I'm pretty sure it's the same artist. Dude is so good.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Anne Frasier said:


> wow. so many amazing covers. and i was so happy to see hush on the board. i've actually been thinking of redoing that cover, but now i won't.


All of your covers are excellent. They always get my attention whenever I see them in a thread.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

How did I miss the Bitter Betty tumblr? Don't people have better things to do?

Also, there are some seriously awesome covers here! Getting real cover envy!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Anne Frasier said:


> wow. so many amazing covers. and i was so happy to see hush on the board. i've actually been thinking of redoing that cover, but now i won't.


The cover for _Hush_ is one of my all-time favorites! The only reason I didn't mention it in my original post is that it was already included. I love ALL of your covers!


----------



## Adriana Ryan (Sep 27, 2011)

Aw, Jennah, I love you for mentioning my cover--especially because I love yours so much! James, you need to take notice. You're getting mega props on here. 

I have a Pinterest board with covers I love, too, though not all are indie.

http://pinterest.com/adrianaryansc/book-covers-i-love/


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks john, andrew, and dreamweaver!!!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Time to revive this thread.

Get pinning!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought Riddle in Stone did a nice job of communicating genre and something about the story at a glance, and it's a readable thumbnail. If I had the faintest idea of how to make it show up here, I would.

ETA: Thanks for the tip, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You use the link maker (at the bottom of this page, just above the ads)


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> You use the link maker (at the bottom of this page, just above the ads)


Simple enough even I can make it work. Thanks!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Awesome looking covers!

Fellow KB'er Ty Hutchinson's covers are pretty awesome.


----------



## Ignis_Designs (Jan 28, 2013)

I adore Ardin Lalui's new cover for There Is No Otherwise. For some reason, the old cover shows up with one search, the new shows up in my amazon app though. I'm referring to the one with the close up of the guys face Actually the old one ain't too shabby either:
http://www.amazon.com/There-is-No-Otherwise-ebook/dp/B009ZKT9LW/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Stephen L. Nowland paints his own covers. They're fantastic work with amazing depth. Nature Abhors a Vacuum is the first. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GDF79A/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Just want to revive this thread again.

Unleash the awesomeness.

Please nominate covers by others ONLY (not your own).


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've always loved Michael Cranes covers.


----------

